# Still "Male Dominated" Jobs?



## ClassicRockr (Dec 16, 2014)

*Still "Male Dominated" Jobs*

With women getting into jobs all the time that use to be "male dominated" only, I think there are a few that I don't think I've ever seen or heard of women in...........Auto Mechanic, CNC Machine Operator or Welder. 

Have never seen a women working on vehicles at any dealerships or auto repair places. Have never seen women operating a Drill Press, Tube Bending Machine, Steel Cutter or anything like that. Have never seen a women doing any welding.

Just something I was thinking about told my wife that I wanted to make a Thread about it and see what you folks think.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 16, 2014)

My son in law and grandson are power linemen. So far,only one woman that either of them knows of. I`ve met her,really nice lady,married with kids. BUT,she drives the trucks,doesn`t actually do the line work (climbing poles,running wire,etc.)


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I don't know, I knew this woman who ran a skip loader by day and was a bar bouncer on Fridays and Saturdays.  I wouldn't ever tell her she couldn't do a man's job.

UPDATE:  Triggered my interest, googled her name she was born in '49 and passed away in '13, listed a husband but no children.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 16, 2014)

There are woman owned and operated auto mechanic shops just as there are women that work on airplane and auto repair and care design.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 16, 2014)

Women welders


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 16, 2014)

YET... on the other side of the coin... when a man goes into a traditionally female profession such as nursing, he is treated as if he has rainbows shooting out of his hind end.  A male nurse is usually seen has having more authority and is promoted faster than his female counterpart.  He is also paid more.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2014)

Remember WWII and "Rosie the Riveter"???  When many of the able bodied men were sent into the military during the 1940's, the major share of our manufacturing war efforts fell to women...by the millions.  These ladies built everything from B-17's to Sherman Tanks....and they did a Super Job.   Some of the jobs they took were very physically demanding, and probably took a heavy toll on these women...but they managed to get the job done.  

After the war, most of them began their second...and even more demanding career....raising the "Boomer" generation.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 16, 2014)

Don M. said:


> Remember WWII and "Rosie the Riveter"???  When many of the able bodied men were sent into the military during the 1940's, the major share of our manufacturing war efforts fell to women...by the millions.  These ladies built everything from B-17's to Sherman Tanks....and they did a Super Job.   Some of the jobs they took were very physically demanding, and probably took a heavy toll on these women...but they managed to get the job done.
> 
> After the war, most of them began their second...and even more demanding career....raising the "Boomer" generation.



my late mom was a Rosie the Riveter. she help build the B-25 mitchell bomber here locally








my late aunt helped with P-47 engines


----------



## kcvet (Dec 16, 2014)

you come a long way baby. I remember back in the early 80's seeing a large influx of women into the job force. many single but most were divorced, had a kid and a deadbeat X


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2014)

B-25??  KC???  At the big GM auto plant in Fairfax????


----------



## kcvet (Dec 16, 2014)

Don M. said:


> B-25??  KC???  At the big GM auto plant in Fairfax????



that's the one. you know of it. also my grand dad loaded bullets at the lake city munitions plant near Independence, mo.. which im told is still in operation today. supplying bullets for the US Army

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/facility/aap-lakecity.htm


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2014)

Yup...Small world.  I made several service calls to the Fairfax plant in the early 70's, when they were building the Chevy Nova and Buick Apollo there.  We lived about 10 miles South of Lake City, in Blue Springs, for about 30 years, before we retired to the boondocks.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Are there any female Navy Seals?  Just trying to point out that there will always be careers more suitable for males or females due to physical and psychological differences...


----------



## kcvet (Dec 17, 2014)

Don M. said:


> Yup...Small world.  I made several service calls to the Fairfax plant in the early 70's, when they were building the Chevy Nova and Buick Apollo there.  We lived about 10 miles South of Lake City, in Blue Springs, for about 30 years, before we retired to the boondocks.



my sister and brother N law still live in BS. he retired from GM (Fairfax) many years ago. my other one still works there. he does robotics.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 17, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Are there any female Navy Seals?  Just trying to point out that there will always be careers more suitable for males or females due to physical and psychological differences...



no. but they are considering it. 

*First Female Navy SEALs By 2016
*
story link


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 17, 2014)

As far as ladies working in the auto mechanic area, I've seen women as Cashiers, but definitely didn't see any in the shops/garages getting greasy! Not saying there aren't any, I just haven't seen any. Have never seen a women operating a CNC machine either. Of course, things could have changed since was last employed in Oct 2007. 

I know there are women who compete in rodeo as bronc riders, bull riders, but they aren't in any PRCA sanctioned rodeo's. The only event that has ladies in it at a PRCA rodeo is Barrel Racing and perhaps Team Roping. The "rough stock" riding ladies have their own rodeo association. Have never seen any ladies in the Steer Wrestling or Calf Roping events either. 

As far as the Male Nurse occupation goes, it reminds me of the movie Meet the Fockers. Ben Stiller was a male nurse and really got joked around about it by some family members.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 17, 2014)

My grandson`s high school baseball coach (and he is an old high school friend of my kids as well) is studying to be a nurse. He is married with kids,definitely not gay. I haven`t heard any jokes being said about him-doubt there will be any. When my oldest dd had her last baby, her labor and delivery nurse was a man. Married and the father of 12! Doubt that he was gay either....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

Some old pictures of interest...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2013/08/propaganda-pictures-depicting-womens.html


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 18, 2014)

back when I  hung drywall we had a truck driver who was a female and she could carry sheet of sheetrock like any man I ever knew....later we had a woman hire one to hang drywall and could not do it, she ended up insulating all day...and then like any male counter part who could not do the work she was laid off


----------

